# 95' 318iS specs.



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

y0, i'm 15.. i'm getting a 92 318iS in about 2 or 3 month's, i wanted to know the specs on it.. if you guys can provide that for me  and it's rwd righhht?
thanks - ner0x


----------



## LoveL6 (Oct 22, 2003)

318is has around 140 HP at 4.5k rpm , yes its rwd all bmws are rwd
but if you are getting 318is i think 318ti is better coz i test drove both
and the ti feel more "BMW"


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

LoveL6 said:


> 318is has around 140 HP at 4.5k rpm , yes its rwd all bmws are rwd
> but if you are getting 318is i think 318ti is better coz i test drove both
> and the ti feel more "BMW"


haha, i'll see.. i'm going to look at some online now.. what is the difference?


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

LoveL6 said:


> 318is has around 140 HP at 4.5k rpm , yes its rwd all bmws are rwd
> but if you are getting 318is i think 318ti is better coz i test drove both
> and the ti feel more "BMW"


eww, not a fan of hatchbacks...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i've read that the 318is handles better than the 325is because the front is lighter.


----------



## LoveL6 (Oct 22, 2003)

you are right , i like the look of is better over ti too but when you are driving twisty road ti will leave u in dust. :bigpimp:


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

LoveL6 said:


> you are right , i like the look of is better over ti too but when you are driving twisty road ti will leave u in dust. :bigpimp:


prolly, but i live in miami.. no twisty roads around herr


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

LoveL6 said:


> you are right , i like the look of is better over ti too but when you are driving twisty road ti will leave u in dust. :bigpimp:


?

The ti has an older back end and is not as able when putting power down. Its transition from understeer to oversteer was messier, and with 170 bhp (323ti) was difficult to drive very fast.

It is lighter, though, and in the hands of someone who isn't too good at driving, this will be more important when they skilfully put their foot down in a dead straight line.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> ?
> 
> The ti has an older back end and is not as able when putting power down. Its transition from understeer to oversteer was messier, and with 170 bhp (323ti) was difficult to drive very fast.
> 
> It is lighter, though, and in the hands of someone who isn't too good at driving, this will be more important when they skilfully put their foot down in a dead straight line.


intresting.. i am a good driver, been thourgh alloot. everynight  bro's gotta rx7 that he doesnt use.. i put it thourgh hell everynight without him knowing


----------



## LoveL6 (Oct 22, 2003)

All BMW ( I , D , IS ,TI , M , CI , XI ) was tested on the race track even with stock car it can be fast if u are a skilled driver. :thumbup: 
am i said ti is faster then i if on twisty road so u can't drive faster then 65MPH unless u are pro race driver.


----------



## Drag'nGT (Oct 22, 2003)

LoveL6 said:


> All BMW ( I , D , IS ,TI , M , CI , XI ) was tested on the race track even with stock car it can be fast if u are a skilled driver. :thumbup:
> am i said ti is faster then i if on twisty road so u can't drive faster then 65MPH unless u are pro race driver.


I barely understood that. But I don't exactly like that hatchback look myself. It only looks good in black. That way the body lines are hidden in the back.


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

Drag'nGT said:


> I barely understood that. But I don't exactly like that hatchback look myself. It only looks good in black. That way the body lines are hidden in the back.


how many liter's is 318is?


----------



## LoveL6 (Oct 22, 2003)

318 IS 92-95 1.8 liter 96-98 1.9 liter


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

LoveL6 said:


> 318 IS 92-95 1.8 liter 96-98 1.9 liter


lol, that was fast... active ass board..haha


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

ner0x said:


> lol, that was fast... active ass board..haha


damn, that's small... it's dohc right?


----------



## LoveL6 (Oct 22, 2003)

the last 2 number for bimmer stand for engine liter exp: 745I = V8 4.5 liter


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

LoveL6 said:


> the last 2 number for bimmer stand for engine liter exp: 745I = V8 4.5 liter


whaAA?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

LoveL6 said:


> the last 2 number for bimmer stand for engine liter exp: 745I = V8 4.5 liter


that's only a rough guideline. the value gets mucked around by the marketing people. 323 had 2.5L engines, 320 had 2.2L engines


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

ner0x said:


> damn, that's small...


Yes. It's a European car .



> it's dohc right?


Yes. Actually a very well specified engine in both 1.8 and 1.9 litre formats.


----------



## julz (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow! Great to see a young one getting started out in a great car! Congrats. I also have a 92, but it's a 318i Cabriolet. I love it, but it's just my first BMW and I'm already eyeing trading up. But I'm very pleased with this year and how this puppy handles. For a small engine, it really goes and it handles like a dream. I'm very impressed. 
Please be careful though, we want to see you around here for a long time ! :thumbup:


----------



## ner0x (Oct 22, 2003)

julz said:


> Wow! Great to see a young one getting started out in a great car! Congrats. I also have a 92, but it's a 318i Cabriolet. I love it, but it's just my first BMW and I'm already eyeing trading up. But I'm very pleased with this year and how this puppy handles. For a small engine, it really goes and it handles like a dream. I'm very impressed.
> Please be careful though, we want to see you around here for a long time ! :thumbup:


haah, thank's... i hope i'm here for a while. i drive crazy, but i think everyone did when they were 15.. the first few year's are like that for everyone in my opinion. 318, that's the convertable right? is it fast??


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

HW said:


> that's only a rough guideline. the value gets mucked around by the marketing people. 323 had 2.5L engines, 320 had 2.2L engines


325e and 528e were a 2.7, Z3 2.3 was a 2.5...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

LoveL6 said:


> yes its rwd all bmws are rwd


Not the ixs and xis, or the Mini...


----------

